# Ridgid JP06101 Jointer discontinued.



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

The current model of the Ridgid jointer sold at Home Depot will be discontinued. Model JP0610.
They are discounting the in stock jointers at the local Home Depots here in the DFW area. Some price differences are showing up. I have seen prices from $407 to $321.
I just picked up a unit here in the Southlake store. I got the manager to match the $321 price the other stores have. Also if you guys don't know, Veterans get 10% off all year long.On any item and price.

*Let me repeat that. Veterans, Active duty, Reserves and Guard members get 10% off all year long at BOTH, The Home Depot and Lowes. I always have a copy of my DD214 in my car to show the cashier. Some cashiers are not familiar with the DD214 but ask for a manager and you will get the 10% off. If Reserve, Guard or Active Duty just show your Photo ID.*

So I got the Jointer for $288.90 plus tax.and I was looking at used Jointers for $2-300 on Craigslist and Ebay.

I'll pick it up tomorrow after the rains pass by here, many large Thunderstorms tonight.

If interested in the Jointer keep an eye out over the next couple of days for good deals. The Southlake Home Depot had not sold one in the last 2 years. Which I can understand. Even though it is rated well in the reviews. At the $429 price they were carrying it at, I would rather spend $500 ( on sale) on a Jet or Grizzly. But for $288, this is a nice price for a good jointer. I think they had themselves priced a bit to high.

The Southlake manger called about the jointer. Trying to find out if it is being discontinued, Sold online only, Sold as in store order only, or replaced with a new Jointer. He was told it is just being discontinued, they were not selling enough to make it worth their while. We'll have to see. It's a shame, the reviews I have read all placed it pretty high on the list.

Dave


----------



## FatScratch (May 11, 2009)

I just got this jointer for Father's Day. It is my first jointer, but it seems to be great. At that price, it can't be beat!


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW, if this is being disco'd , I am sure glad I got mine. I didn't get a cheap price but so far it has been a great tool for the price I paid. I bought when HD was having their tool sale. Bought this and the Ridgid Oscilating sander got them both and got $150 off the total price. Was like getting the sander free.


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

Interesting turn of events. I have not unpacked the jointer yet and I read this in the USA Today.

WEST PALM BEACH, Fla. - A former cashier for Home Depot who has been wearing a "One nation under God" button on his work apron for more than a year has been fired, he says because of the religious reference. The company claims that expressing such personal beliefs is simply not allowed.

"I've worn it for well over a year and I support my country and God," Trevor Keezor said Tuesday. "I was just doing what I think every American should do, just love my country."

The American flag button Keezer wore in the Florida store since March 2008 says "One nation under God, indivisible."

Earlier this month, he began bringing a Bible to read during his lunch break at the store in the rural town of Okeechobee, about 140 miles north of Miami. That's when he says Home Depot management told him he would have to remove the button.

Keezer refused, and he was fired on Oct. 23, he said.

"It feels kind of like a punishment, like I was punished for just loving my country," Keezer said.

A Home Depot spokesman said Keezer was fired because he violated the company's dress code.

"This associate chose to wear a button that expressed his religious beliefs. The issue is not whether or not we agree with the message on the button," Craig Fishel said. "That's not our place to say, which is exactly why we have a blanket policy, which is long-standing and well-communicated to our associates, that only company-provided pins and badges can be worn on our aprons."

Fishel said Keezer was offered a company-approved pin that said, "United We Stand," but he declined.

Keezer's lawyer, Kara Skorupa, said she planned to sue the Atlanta-based company.

"There are federal and state laws that protect against religious discrimination," Skorupa said. "It's not like he was out in the aisles preaching to people."

This angered me. His button is a quote from the Pledge of Allegiance. He is supporting our country and his brother who is in the Nation Guard and is looking at a second tour in Iraq. So the jointer will go back and I'll spend the difference and get either a Jet or Grizzly jointer.

I love the typical Corporate response, He was fired for violating company dress code. "Company management" allowed him to violate the dress code for more than a year and a half, that's OK but when he started to bring in his bible for reading on his own time they showed a tremendous lack a character by using the dress code rule to fire him. 
The other thing I think is ironic is that he can't where the button because it says God but they accept my money and pay him in dollars that have the word God on it.

And oh yes, when I return the jointer, that will be the last time I step into Home Depot. A letter has been sent to Frank Blake, Chairman and CEO of The Home depot. I thought Nardelli was bad for Home Depot, I guess I was wrong.

Dave

PS I know this is political and religious, but the jointer is going back.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow that's great enjoy that super buy.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know if I'd shoot myself in the foot by having them shove one of those craigslist/ebay gift cards on me, at least until you get more information about why they dismissed him.

Act not in haste or anger.

Best of luck, and I applaud your conviction.


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

Nathan I agree with you, And I shall not act in haste or anger.

I wrote a letter to the president of The Home Depot asking why. I feel they dismissed him due to insubordination but their own spokesman said it was for the button that said "one nation under God, indivisible" I have not heard back from the company so today I returned the Ridgid jointer.

I returned it for 2 reasons. 1) The incident in Florida and 2) (more importantly) This evening I just picked up a Jet 6 inch jointer Model JJ6CXS jointer I found on Craigslist. I paid $350. So for $37 dollars more I got a much finer jointer. I returned the jointer before I knew if the Jet unit was any good. I decided I would return it out of principle.

It's funny but it has been an interesting search for a jointer upgrade for the shop. I have the 37-280 unit, 6 inch 35 inch bed and an aluminum fence. It has been a good unit but I felt it was time to upgrade. 
1) A Delta 6 inch 37-190, asking $135. And it showed it, really beat up. 45 minute drive for nothing
2) A Delta DJ-15 jointer. $300 here in the DFW Metroplex. Of course gone when I called. Even if it needed rebuilding, it would have been worth it.
3) A Delta DJ-15 and Delta 15 inch planner. Bids starting at $400. He explaned everything good and bad about the units. PICK UP ONLY, 1 hour west of Kansas City. So rent a pickup truck go get them, if I won the bid, How do I get them in the truck etc, etc. After a few minutes I realized I was nuts and where would I put them. Sold for $500 for both.
4) Bought the Ridgid jointer about a month ago. I've been so busy I have not been able to unpack it. Maybe a sixth sense about it.
5) Last Sunday I find the Jet jointer and email the gentleman. Yes it's still available and I need to get rid of it. 2 small kids and 1 on the way.

So now i have a unit I am very pleased with, and no more Craigslist,------------------------------------------------------------------except maybe a 14 inch band saw to replace the Delta 3 wheel 16 inch unit I have. Hmmm, Rikon, maybe Grizzly. Jet would be nice. But where am I going to put it?????

Dave


----------



## stevemc (Nov 6, 2009)

I just bought this joiner yesterday and have not had the opportunity to set it up yet. I paid $321 and then got the 10% discount. I fully intend to keep what I think is a great deal. I worked for large companies for years. I had to fire several people. Not one of them was surprised. They always had the opportunity to change their behavior, absenteeism, poor performance, and etc. It sounds as if this gentleman had that opportunity and chose not to follow the rules. The company is represented by its employees and their company supplied "uniforms", so they have every right to restrict how they are used. Keep in mind if they allowed this button they would also have to allow one that you may find offensive. I'm sure you will only hear the fired employee's side of the story he can say anything he wants, including flat out lying about why he was fired. The company can not tell the company side of the story it would violate the employee's rights. I hope you reconsider.
Steve


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Dmorrison,

Good find on the Jet. In my opinion a very solid jointer, you'll thank yourself when it comes time to change the blades. Be somewhat glad you held out because I have a Delta 37-190, the chip/dust control is the one weak point on an otherwise solid jointer.


----------



## JamesAustin (Sep 10, 2009)

My guess on the jointer is that they are replacing the model with one that has granite tops..Craftsman is getting ready to do the same…..

A high school principal once explained to me that if he allowed Baptists to lead prayers in a classroom, he also had to allow Satanists to lead prayers in the same classroom…..I took his point, and never mentioned it again….


----------



## Dovetail (Nov 16, 2009)

I tried to price match this Ridgid jointer at two HDs this morning. At one store, an employee call the manager at the Gainesville's HD to confirm the price (Thanks Steve for the information!). The manager there said that the lowest price they ever sold the jointer was $396. Of course, this is what the local HD employee told me. The manager at another HD refuses to match the price. He also does not take the Lowe's 10% off coupon.

I was going to buy the 13" planer along with it if they could match the price of the jointer. I guess my money wants to stay in the bank.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Unless you coat the bottom edge of the fence with rubber I can see no good coming of replacing cast iron with granite on a jointer.

Then again the excessive vibrations the granite will absorb is going to wreck havoc once micro fractures begin to appear.


----------



## JasonIndy (Dec 29, 2008)

Just got this jointer today for $301 at a HD here in Indiana. One store had a floor model that was openly marked at this price, so then I went to the HD closer to my house to see if they had it as well. The associate had no idea what I was talking about but looked it up and, sure enough, $301. I think I got the last one. Now I just have to figure out how to get it home.

So is the story going around that Ridgid is replacing this model with a granite-topped version?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Dave-Thanks for the tip on the DD214!


----------

